# She has finally arrived



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Well folks, she has finally arrived and is in my grasp :smokin: and the ride is great, comfort, style, handling, and what road presence:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 




























There are a few little things to sort out, those 'fog light' things, not sure whether to keep or remove yet. Rear fog light has been messed up (they've converted a reverse light into a fog).


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great mate! Looks best in white  

I'd take the front fogs off, they look out of place IMO. I think they swap a reverse light for a fog so you dont have to put another light on and spoil the beautiful curves LOL.

Whats in the centre at the bottom of the front bumper? is it painted black?

Whats the spec on the car?


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Looks great mate! Looks best in white
> 
> I'd take the front fogs off, they look out of place IMO. I think they swap a reverse light for a fog so you dont have to put another light on and spoil the beautiful curves LOL.
> 
> ...


LOL cheers, i've always prefered white cars :smokin: 
Think you're right about the fogs, the detract from it in some way. The front skirt has been painted black, and according to the seller, it was because the previous owner got fed up of repainting it white due to stone chips.

She has an Apexi turbo timer, Blitz dual EBC and apparently was running 1.5 bar. I have got the garage to turn that down to .9bar for safety and longevity reasons, and am keeping an eye on everything. 
Engine bay looks standard, no aftermarket induction kit or shiney bits (yet  )


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

1.5 bar **** me! any idea how long they were running that? unless they're steel internals, not sure how much boost you could run on those though. Look forward to seeing it at some shows mate.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> 1.5 bar **** me! any idea how long they were running that? unless they're steel internals, not sure how much boost you could run on those though. Look forward to seeing it at some shows mate.


I don't think it was for long to be honest, one of the turbos had a crack in it so it was changed.

I'm really looking forward to some meets now, except most seem to have been and gone


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

No wonder it cracked LOL.

yeah a lot happen over the summer then it winds down over winter but still a few local meets. There is still Japshow at Santa Pod next weekend, quite a few of us will be there. Should come along!


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Foglights*

Mate if you get rid of those fogs can you let me know as Id be interested in buying them off you. 

One of my GTT fogs has smashed, and they lok just the right size to fit in the bumper aperture.

Thanks
Ash


----------



## Staffie (Mar 16, 2006)

Junk the fog lights! looks way better without.
Jap show on next weekend at santa pod.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Had a good think and the fog lights will be going, and as soon as they're off i'll let you know Ash.

Just got a little problem to sort out first


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool car and best of luck with the niggels!


----------



## AdiNX (Aug 15, 2007)

smash my head into a wall and throw me out the window! r33+white paint=perfect combination.. though i have to say you should remove the fog lamps


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice, the best in white but then i am biased


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL me too. Should have a "Team White" or "Team Cif" as opposed to team bayside! i suppose we could even let Mr Fuggles be captain!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent! :bowdown1: 

welcome and glad to see you got the colour right!  :wavey:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

good colour choice mate, car looks great.
TEAM QM1 im in.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL go Team QM1 (team bathroom cleaner:chuckle: )









sorry for the Hijack mate!!!


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

:chuckle: 

White's always the best colour. Its clean, pure, and the fastest as well apparently


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, you wanna get a GTROC sticker on it mate, adds at least 15hp!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I know everyone says get rid of the fog lights - but they look like the fog lights in the official Nissan (but NOT NISMO) options catalogue (yes, they had 4 strung across like that). So rare even here in Japan, I think I have only seen one R33 GTR like that, ever.

Question - where is the switch for those front fog lights located? Next to the GT-R logo near the handbrake?

PS and yes, I do think the white is a fantastic colour - almost got a white one, actually...did I goof?


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> I know everyone says get rid of the fog lights - but they look like the fog lights in the official Nissan (but NOT NISMO) options catalogue (yes, they had 4 strung across like that). So rare even here in Japan, I think I have only seen one R33 GTR like that, ever.
> 
> Question - where is the switch for those front fog lights located? Next to the GT-R logo near the handbrake?


The switch is in the center, next to a coin holder thing, near the hand brake. Just checked the mountings of the fogs, and they are in pairs, each side is mounted onto a plate and then the plate mounted to the car. Thought i would have a nightmare undoing lots of bolts but i won't now 

Don't think it matters what colour Skyline you get, as long as it brings a smile to your face, and is fun :smokin:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Agreed - it's fun and very addictive. Be safe out there, and keep us posted with the inevitable modifications!


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Cool car*

It is a lovely looking car. Newera have a white one of mine for sale and it *does *look faster!!

If *akasakaR33* is right then I they are indeed the fogs im after!
Pm me when you have them off!

Cheers 
Ash


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

*nissan options catalogue*

you may have all seen this - here is how it looks in the catalogue










yep, white car!


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't see the image


----------



## xlaosge3x (Oct 3, 2007)

i love white gtr's they look the best in my opinion, black is my second fav


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry about that - that's what happens at 2 in the morning

here is the link to the yahoo japan auction site - 

Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¡üR33¡¡GT-R¡õ¥¹¥«¥¤¥é¥¤¥ó¡¡¥ª¥×¥·¥ç¥ó¥«¥¿¥í¥°¡ü


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

here's a nice black one with the four lights.


----------

